#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  How has the corona virus impacted the global technology market?

## Inthu

Today, coronavirus has become the talk of the world. Can you share with me the changes that have taken place in the global technology market due to the impact of this coronavirus?

----------

